# Running conduit underground question



## oldtimer (Jun 10, 2010)

Zparme said:


> Every job I've done that has to deal with running a line to the front of someones yard has been fairly easy. 40 or 50 feet long with 1 or 2 bends in it using PVC. Now I've ran into something I haven't dealt with before. I'm running a line about 120 feet for an outlet in someones front yard. They already have the trench dug, but it's going to have six or seven 90 degree bends in it. Do I have to put a junction box somewhere, and do they make boxes that can be buried? Or will I have to stub up a junction box, and then continue back down to the ground and finish the run that way. Thanks for the help.
> 
> 
> Zack


 Can't you use direct burial cable???:blink:


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

The maximum bends is 360 degrees (4 - 90's) before you need a box. So you must have pull boxes in this run. And please do not call it a "line". That's what homeowners and hacks call a cable, run, raceway or circuit. I hate it when someone says "line" Just me.
Like oldtimer said, run a cable or get a hand hole or two. I like people providing the trench as long as I layed out where the trench will go. Straight as possible.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Option 1: Run direct buried cable.

Option 2: Install some ground boxes.

Option 3: Dig another trench.

Option 4: Take a course at the Black4Truck School of Underground Installations.


----------



## randas (Dec 14, 2008)

:001_huh: If you don't know how many bends you can have between pull boxes you shouldn't be in-charge of this job


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Option 1: Run direct buried cable.
> 
> Option 2: Install some ground boxes.
> 
> ...



Option (4) is the best way to go.. you will never have any problems with adding future circuits.. :thumbsup:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Black4Truck said:


> Option (4) is the best way to go.. you will never have any problems with adding future circuits.. :thumbsup:


As long as you make a map. :whistling2:


----------



## B4T (Feb 10, 2009)

480sparky said:


> As long as you make a map. :whistling2:


Guys who use "direct burial wire nuts" don't even give you that..

If you keep the top of PVC box at grade level, you don't need a sticking map..  :laughing:


----------



## wayne g (Nov 28, 2010)

:whistling2: Easy UF cable made for direct burial, will follow all bends no problem no 360 degree rule with the cable.


----------



## running dummy (Mar 19, 2009)

Call me a hack but I have done a few runs in the dirt that has more than 360 in it. If you're really worried about it upsize the pipe. My .02, don't really care if anyone has a problem with it ha ha


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Could you imagine putting together a u.g. conduit run with seven 90's? Good luck trying to pull the wires


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

elecpatsfan said:


> Could you imagine putting together a u.g. conduit run with seven 90's? Good luck trying to pull the wires


I've pulled through old runs like that, what a pain in the ass. I think the helper learned some new curse words that day. :laughing:


----------



## fraydo (Mar 30, 2009)

Why so many 90's? Drinking on the job? Playing slalom with the trees?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Just oversize the pipe and get some soap:thumbup:

Why is the trench not going strate from point (A) to point(B):001_huh:


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

John is right. You have to many bends. 
Up size the pipe to 4 inch rigid and tie a string to my teacup Yorkee. For a small fee she will come out the other end.


----------



## JohnR (Apr 12, 2010)

fraydo said:


> Why so many 90's? Drinking on the job? Playing slalom with the trees?


How about a wife,"no, I want it over there, no I want it over there, Ummm No I want over there".


----------

